# New Seiko Diver Srp043 - Looks A Bit Omega?



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Saw this one in Earnest Jones today that caught my eye, looks a bit Omega?

Model number is SRP043K1 with stainless steel strap or SRP043K2 with rubber strap

(not my photo)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

looks more like one of yobokies mods to me


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Like that lots, any idea of lug size, case size ?

Cheers, D.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Google says it's 44mm wide and has a 4R15 seiko automatic movement.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

i think theyre taking their cue from sinn for this one. first saw this in spring earlier this year in schiphol . didnt quite grab me in the flesh for some reason. i think the proportions are a bit clumsy.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

seikology said:


> i think theyre taking their cue from sinn for this one. first saw this in spring earlier this year in schiphol . didnt quite grab me in the flesh for some reason. i think the proportions are a bit clumsy.


think your right......looks like they've been looking at some of the eastern watch forums, and took there cue from some of the mods that have been appearing......


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Like the look of these a lot the dial has a look of Sinn IMHO


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks very Sinn 657 to me


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Yep definately like Yobokies Mod or Seiko have been spying on Sinn's R & D department :naughty: !


----------

